# Ubuntu ISO check error in Virtual PC



## wolf2009 (Aug 14, 2008)

I downloaded Ubuntu i386 iso 3 times from 3 different servers . When i run it in Virtual PC and check the CD for error, it says there is some error.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> I downloaded Ubuntu i386 iso 3 times from 3 different servers . When i run it in Virtual PC and check the CD for error, it says there is some error.



Did you burn it to a disc, or just mount the image on a virtual drive?


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Did you burn it to a disc, or just mount the image on a virtual drive?



mount within Virtual PC . 

I think i figured out the problem, has to add vga=771 before the dashes "--" 

ALso what other software can i use ?


----------



## SathyaBhat (Aug 14, 2008)

Also, are you using MS Virtual PC? I'd recommend using VirtualBox.

Do a MD5 check of the downloaded iso and compare it with the one mentioned on the site.
If the MD5 match then the download is fine.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 14, 2008)

SathyaBhat said:


> Also, are you using MS Virtual PC? I'd recommend using VirtualBox.
> 
> Do a MD5 check of the downloaded iso and compare it with the one mentioned on the site.
> If the MD5 match then the download is fine.



Hey Virtual Box is real nice . Any other good and powerful virtualization software ? 
One which can emulate a powerful graphic card ?


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 14, 2008)

How do i change the resolution of Ubuntu in Virtual box ? Its currently at 800x600 . Also it doesn't let me enable desktop effects .


----------



## SathyaBhat (Aug 14, 2008)

@wolf Sorry as of now, Virtualization software can only virtualize a basic system, ie, with No 3D acceleration and all, as virtualizing 3D acceleration is not a small feat.
Since 3D acceleration is not enabled, you won't be able to use Desktop Effects.


----------



## xfire (Aug 14, 2008)

Sathya you can delete your post here


----------



## SathyaBhat (Aug 14, 2008)

@Xfire Well I can't find an option to delete it anywhere :-/


----------



## xfire (Aug 14, 2008)

hit the edit button and you'll find it.


----------



## SathyaBhat (Aug 14, 2008)

Well seems like as of now I dont have permissions to delete my threads


> Posting rules
> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> You may post attachments
> You may edit your posts


No delete anywhere


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 1, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> How do i change the resolution of Ubuntu in Virtual box ? Its currently at 800x600 . Also it doesn't let me enable desktop effects .



I've not used virtual box, but I use Vmware and Parallels on OS X, both of which i just change the default resolution via the normal system properties route.

Virtual box may have "tools" to install to ubuntu that are basically drivers, parallels tools, vmware tools, etc. Both enable most of the cool features.

I'm not sure how far virtual box or the windows counterparts of virtualization have come (haven't used them yet), but I know parallels and Vmware both offer some baseline 3d support, and even some advanced direct x support on OS X.

Parallels should have a workstation available for windows, and I KNOW Vmware does.

they are not free, however.

As far as I know, however, Vista 3d effects, and any similar linux ones have not yet been reproduced in a virtualized environment.


----------

